# Look what I got....



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

what a handsome boy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Wow....you foster such gorgeous pups, I can't understand how they could be dumped! Here's good luck to Freeman for a forever home soon!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

OMG!!!!!!!! How in the hell does somebody abandon these animals??? You're right - Freeman is beautiful and will have a forever family fast. Bless you once again.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Aww..he is beautiful looks a lot like Chewie, I know it won't take long to find a home for him


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

WOW what a handsome fella!!!

Hooch


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

wow hes gorgeous!!! your right I think he will have in new home in no time at all.


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

He's gorgeous! He'll be snoozing on somebody's sofa in no time!


----------



## lovestofly (Feb 25, 2007)

WOW! Why would anyone give him up?? Your great for rescuing him!! He'll have a home in no time!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

How old do they think he is. He looks young to me maybe about 2 or 3. 

I too have no doubt he will get a new forever home very quickly. 

Are you fostering him as well?


----------



## Denali and Gretzky's Mom (Jun 26, 2006)

What a handsome guy! Someone will snap him up quick!


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

OMG hes gorgeous!!! Ill never understand why these morons dump them in a shelter instead of a rescue......Hes beautiful!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Rob's GRs said:


> How old do they think he is. He looks young to me maybe about 2 or 3.
> 
> I too have no doubt he will get a new forever home very quickly.
> 
> Are you fostering him as well?


We estimated between 2-3 also Rob. I'm not fostering him, just sprung him from the shelter and gave him a ride to the rescue's vet for his once over. He's a really nice boy, has that "I'm a good boy, will you pet me?" attitude. He actually had been adopted but tipped the four year child over, and got returned to the shelter, then the shelter called rescue. People. There really is a whole different type of brain activity between dog people and non-dog people.

He's a gem, and someone is going to snap him up.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Freeman..*

Freeman is absolutely a hunk!!!

So many awful people today look at animals as disposable-to me, they're my life!

He will be adopted in no time flat!!


----------



## dana (Dec 3, 2006)

wow! who would want to give up a boy that beautiful!!ur......... well handsom! i dont think that you call boys beautiful ! lol


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

What I dont understand is with all the rescues out there all across the country, why people cannot pick up a phone or send an email and contact the rescues. Its not hard. Why they continue to dump these wonderful beautiful dogs off or any dog for that matter is just uncalled for. There is no excuse anymore. There are just too many rescues that can help. Drives me nuts.


----------



## Big Mamoo (Jul 4, 2007)

That is one beautiful boy!!!! Wow!!!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

He's gorgeous but looks rather thin.
Thanks for saving another one.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Gorgeous red head!!!


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

beautiful boy. I DO NOT UNDERSTAND PEOPLE. rescues are out there to take these magnificent animals, why dump at a shelter. i rescued a golden girl yesterday from a shelter and will pick her up tommorow from the vets to foster. we are a disposable society today.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

What a handsome fella. I hope he gets his furever home soon. I get so mad how people just abandon animals and throw them away.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

No way!!  He truly is a gem!!!


----------

